
Little Known 'Boring' Websites That Make Incredible Money With AdSense - asmosoinio
http://nichegeek.com/little_known_boring_websites_that_make_incredible_money_with_adsense
======
mixmax
This sounds very right to me.

Some years ago I had a business doing techno raves and I hardly made any money
from it. (lots of beers and girls though) Then I started doing boring stuff,
and I realised something important:

The more interesting or cool a niche is, the more people will flock to fill
it. Which results in lower income for each business owner. Just look at
artists, musicians and DJ's. Lots of girls, fun and beer. But on average, not
a lot of money.

On the contrary I know people that are in the furniture moving business that
make insane amounts of money. Why? Because it is a shitty business and nobody
wants to do it.

Basically it's about supply and demand - the more people that want to pursue a
career in a given niche the less the average businessowner will make in that
niche.

So you should all stop doing ultracool social network apps and start doing
boring ERP systems. If you want to make money that is. ;-)

~~~
menloparkbum
This is almost completely wrong. In any major city most furniture movers are
on the verge of bankrupcy because it is so easy to set up a furniture moving
business. You just need a truck and some dudes who will work for $15/hr.

In contrast, if you are a broke musician it means you aren't any good, or you
are playing music nobody likes, or you live in a place where nobody cares
about music.

~~~
mkull
Source?

In my personal experience (working as a mover for four years during college)
the drivers made a good yearly take. It really depended on the driver but
there were some making 200-300k in a good year

~~~
xirium
There's a coastal bay town in the UK called Brighton where furniture moving is
very profitable. This may be because distance travelled is very small and this
allows a greater number of tasks to be completed without diminishing value.

------
redorb
"For anyone, no matter what age they are, if they find something they truly
love, write about it. You have nothing to lose but time. And it could really
pay off."

Best part of story.

------
wallflower
Geeks are a niche market, except apparently on the Internet (too many geeks,
too many sites (gizmodo, boingboing, techcrunch, etc.).

Take a look at online poker instruction sites - a very good niche market if
you have the credentials - people are competitive and will pay $10 or more a
month for the edge.

If you truly like doing something obscure, there are other people who probably
like doing it. And if you take the lead (important) and build a
community/blog, you reap the rewards.

It's nice to know for every ShoeMoney.com, there are hobbyist sites that are
making hundreds if not thousands in supplementary cash flow.

------
ilamont
Interesting story, but Niche Geek scraped this plagiarized story from another
blog. Give credit where it's due, and recognize that the original source --
USA Today -- probably _does_ have contacts with Google PR.

------
s3graham
Oooohhh, "press Control C to copy [the AdSense code], then Control V to paste
it".

That's what I've been doing wrong, thanks!

------
kajecounterhack
My question is, as an advertiser, is it worth advertising with google if they
pay out so much to fraudulent clicking? Everyone's seen those spam sites laden
with google ads. Yet somehow many of them make money. Fraudulent clicking.

What then?

------
asmosoinio
Do these stories sound realistic? Maybe it is easier for a site targeted
towards truly "non-geeks" to make money using AdSense?

~~~
webwright
" 6% of Web Users Generate 50% of Ad Clicks"
<http://slashdot.org/articles/08/02/12/2037223.shtml>

This is why we'd all utterly suck at going this route. :-)

~~~
zach
I'm starting a new lifestyle blog for people who click on ads.

~~~
xirium
Dogbert recommends golf because it is on the intersection of people with too
much time, too much money and no taste. I'm sure that they'd click on your
ads.

------
alaskamiller
These stories are paid plants by Google. They're the modern day get rich quick
schemes.

~~~
pchristensen
You think the press can't write their own get rich quick stories without
Google funding them? Do you really think people don't eat this up?

~~~
alaskamiller
It seems I have to explain myself as people didn't get the reference.

<http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

